# En los amplificadores de que depende el Damping



## mava710206 (May 27, 2009)

Buenos dias, estoy en esto del diseño de amplificador de audio, ya revise varios post en donde explican perfectamente bien el calculo de la potencia, la alimentacion, la sensibilidad de entrada, la impedancia de entrada, el ancho de banda, etc.

Tambien ya lei en varios post la forma en que afecta el damping (o el factor de amortiguamiento) en los amplificador y que todo esto es en base a la longitud del cable para conectar las bocinas, y en donde recomiendan que los amplificador vallan lo mas cerca a las bocinas para evitar perdidas de potencia, etc.

En equipos de linea una de las diferencias que pueden ser determinantes para la seleccion de un amplificador es precisamente el damping, (que nadie comenta ni oferta al momento de comprar o vender un amplificador).

Ahora bien, la pregunta es en el diseño de los amplificador de que depende el damping?, como puedo hacer para que este sea alto?.

Cualquier comentario de antemano 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2009)

mava710206 dijo:
			
		

> En equipos de linea una de las diferencias que pueden ser determinantes para la seleccion de un amplificador es precisamente el damping, (que nadie comenta ni oferta al momento de comprar o vender un amplificador).



Nadie lo comenta ni ofrece por que la importancia del damping es, cuando menos, dudosa.

Leé el punto de abajo para ver que es el damping y luego volvé acá.

Dada la definición de damping, no tiene sentido esmerarse en bajar la resistencia interna de salida (RIS) de un amplificador a valores ínfimos, si luego conectas los parlantes con un cable delgado o usás crossovers pasivos en serie con la salida...la RIS se ve aumentada en 10 veces por lo menos.
Sumale a eso que la RIS forma parte de la dinámica de las cajas donde ponés los parlantes y que es un parámetro util para manejar el comportamiento de las mismas.
También agregale que varios fabricantes de amplificador para instrumentos musicales (guitarras eléctricas mas que nada) modifican la RIS para lograr un mejor control de los parlantes en sus cajas.
Por último agregale que los tan amados amplificador valvulares, tienen una RIS del orden de un par de ohms en el mejor de los casos y a medio planeta le "encanta" el sonido que esto produce...

Vos verás cual es la importancia del damping...en la medida que sea "normal", entre 4 y 200, no creo que ningun parlante se entere...
Claramente los parlantes están diseñados para ser excitados desde generadores de tensión ideales (damping = infinito), así que es bueno que el damping sea alto, pero las cosas cambian un poco cuando metés el parlante en un baffle y el amortiguamiento no tiene tanta importancia como lo que anda la gente diciendo...



			
				mava710206 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora bien, la pregunta es en el diseño de los amplificador de que depende el damping?, como puedo hacer para que este sea alto?.



La definición del damping (D) es:

D = (Resistencia_de_carga) / (Resistencia_interna_del_amplificador)

Para un diseño con una resistencia de carga dada (supongamos 8 ohms), la unica forma de aumentar el damping es disminuir la resistencia de salida del amplificador. El problema es que esta resistencia de salida depende, por un lado, del diseño; y por otro, de la cantidad de realimentación negativa global (GNFB) que apliques. El diseño generalmente no lo puedes tocar mucho (a menos que lo diseñes vos, pero igual es un problema no menor) y la cantidad de GNFB está definida por la sensibilidad de entrada, la potencia de salida, la respuesta en frecuencia deseada y la estabilidad del amplificador....

Sacá tus conclusiones sobre que tan simple es disminuir la resistencia interna de salida del amplificador...un verdadero lío para lograr algo que en realidad no aporta nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2009)

Aquí te dice como medir la impedancia de salida y te dice como calcular el factor de amortiguamiento (Damping)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29706.html


----------



## mava710206 (May 28, 2009)

Hace unos dias un amigo compro un amplificador QSC 5050 idealmente dan mucha potencia, al momento de colocarle 2 bocinas por canal de las Cervin, nos dimos cuenta que el amplificador no las movia como se suponia que las tenia que mover, los cables de las bocinas eran de aproximadamente 12 metros en calibre 14, quitamos el amplificador QSC y metimos un CA 12 de Crest y resulta que la diferencia era muy notoria, bajo las mismas circustancias, investigando me entere que eso es por que segun los cables eran muy largos y el calibre no era el correcto y por que el damping del amplificador Crest es muy superior al del QSC, por eso la inquietud de saber en el diseño de los amplificador de que depende el damping. de Antemano muchas Gracias EZAVALLA por tus comentarios y a FOGONAZO muchas Gracias por la explicacion,  Saludos desde JIlotepec Estado de Mexico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2009)

mava710206 dijo:
			
		

> Hace unos dias un amigo compro un amplificador QSC 5050 idealmente dan mucha potencia, al momento de colocarle 2 bocinas por canal de las Cervin, nos dimos cuenta que el amplificador no las movia como se suponia que las tenia que mover, los cables de las bocinas eran de aproximadamente 12 metros en calibre 14, quitamos el amplificador QSC y metimos un CA 12 de Crest y resulta que la diferencia era muy notoria, bajo las mismas circustancias, investigando me entere que eso es por que segun los cables eran muy largos y el calibre no era el correcto y por que el damping del amplificador Crest es muy superior al del QSC, por eso la inquietud de saber en el diseño de los amplificador de que depende el damping. de Antemano muchas Gracias EZAVALLA por tus comentarios y a FOGONAZO muchas Gracias por la explicacion,  Saludos desde JIlotepec Estado de Mexico.



Gracias a vos por leernos!

Es interesante el problema que mencionás del QSC y del Crest. Tenés los datos del "damping" de cada uno de ellos?
Tené cuidado, porque esos amplificador tienen características de salidas diferentes dependiendo de la impedancia de carga que vean y eso puede marcar alguna diferencia.

Sinceramente...no creo que el damping tenga mucho que ver, a menos que el diseño del amplificador sea exageradamente malo, lo cual dudo que sea el caso con esas marcas....pero hay mucha gente que si le preguntas...te manda fruta.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2009)

El QSC tiene más de 250 en 8Ω de acuerdo a su manual.
El Crest, 800. Acá está el manual.

Y la verdad me inclino a pensar, como EZ, que el problema no está en el damping.
Quizá no está adecuadamente excitado a la entrada: Necesitás 1,42V (+5,3dBu según el datasheet) en el QSC y 0,775V (Este no estaba en dBu: hacé la cuenta vos) en el Crest.


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2009)

Gracias Cacho por buscarlos!

A ver...hagamos algunas cuentas:

a) damping QSC: > 250:1 a o por debajo de 1KHz, con parlante de 8 ohms
RSI= 8 / 250 = 0.032 ohm

b) damping CREST: 800:1 a o por debajo de *400* Hz, con parlante de 8 ohms
RSI = 8 / 800 = 0.01 ohm

c) cable AWG 14: Resistencia por metro = 0.008 ohm/metro (el valor que tengo es de 2.57 ohms por cada 1000 pies)
Para los 12 mts que probaron es Rt = 0.008 x 12 = 0.096 ohm

Entonces, resistencias serie finales (RSI+cable):
QSC = 0.032 + 0.096 = 0.128 ohms
CREST = 0.01 + 0.096 = 0.106 ohms          como verán, la diferencia no da ni lástima, siendo la resistencia del cable la 
                                                                   dominante en este caso.

Claro que no estamos contando la resistencia de los terminales de conexión en el amplificadorf ni en la caja, que también suman. Pero con esto es bien visible el "efecto" (si es que podemos dar ese nombre). Recalculemos el damping final en los terminales de cada caja (que voy a suponer de 8 ohms, ya que para esa impedancia estan dados los parámetros de los amplificador):

Damp QSC = 8 / 0.128 = 62.5
Damp Crest = 8 / 0.106 = 75.5

Ahora, que alguien me explique donde radica la importancia de que el CREST tenga un damping de 800 (mas del 300% del QSC) si cuando le ponemos un cable común (el AWG14 viene a ser algo como un cable de 0.80 nuestro, uno de velador pero mas grueso) la diferencia de casualidad es superior al 15% y 12 metros no es algo largo para sonido en vivo...

PD: Lo que marqué en rojo es importante, por que a medida que aumenta la frecuencia disminuye la GNFB y aumenta la RSI, así que especificar el "damping" sobre un ancho de banda de la mitad de alcance que el otro es, cuando menos, una buena estatrategia de marketing...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2009)

Gracias EZ por hacer las cuentas!

Ahora más me inclino a pensar que el asunto viene de la entrada nomás...
No voy a calcularlo, pero con casi 3dBu menos a la entrada el Crest está funcionando a plena potencia, mientras que el QSC sólo estará a media potencia. O sea, con la misma entrada, tenés el Crest a fondo y el QSC al tranquito nomás.

Y un cable de 0,8mm² (no me llevo bien con los AWG) para la salida de estos monstruitos...  
Tienen voltajes RMS de alrededor de 90V a la salida en 8Ω. Sin calculadora son 11,5A de corriente, así que se pone un poquito feo el asunto para el conductor. En 4Ω es peor, y en 2Ω ni te cuento.
2mm² me parecen más adecuados para evitar pérdidas y para que soporten mejor estas corrientes sin mosquearse.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Gracias EZ por hacer las cuentas!
> 
> Ahora más me inclino a pensar que el asunto viene de la entrada nomás...
> No voy a calcularlo, pero con casi 3dBu menos a la entrada el Crest está funcionando a plena potencia, mientras que el QSC sólo estará a media potencia. O sea, con la misma entrada, tenés el Crest a fondo y el QSC al tranquito nomás.
> ...



Sabés que me equivoqué en la cuenta del AWG?....que bolu...

El AWG14 tiene 67 mills de diámetro (67*25.4/1000=*1.7mm*), lo que dá un cable de 2.2 mm² de sección (que corno habré puesto en la calculadora?). Es un cable bastante gordo, del tamaño que vos decís, así que no creo que sea tan malo...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...me equivoqué en la cuenta del AWG?
> El AWG14 tiene ... 2.2 mm² de sección...



Ok, entonces lo último que escribí sobre las secciones se obvia y listo.
Y me sigue pareciendo una cuestión de sensibilidad de entrada (o ganancia, como se quiera ver) más de de damping.

Saludos y gracias por aclarar lo de los cabes.


----------



## mava710206 (May 28, 2009)

Valla lo que se aprende en un dia, EZ, Cacho muchas GRACIAS, la conclusion que saco es que se tiene que exitar mas el QSC, tenemos un Driver RACK PA de Behringer, le voy a dar mas señal a este para ver como funciona, el problema es que tenemos varios amplificador en la misma frecuencia tendre que calcular para no saturar los otros.

Saludos desde Jilotepec Estado de México.
Capital del Pulque.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 28, 2009)

Viendo el tema llegue a la conclusion:

No muchas personas han escuchado un amplificador con un gran damping. Simpre oímos los despojos que el cable deja al final de este, aunado ambien a un mal contacto entre las terminales, etc.

Me pregunto: Seria notoria la diferencia entre usar un sistema de 8Ohm, Amplificador QSC RMX5050 con cable de conexion directamente soldado a la bocina (para despreciar perdidas) y con calibre 10 que con el mismo sistema pero con calibre 1?

De ser asi, en que consistiria la diferencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Viendo el tema llegue a la conclusion:
> No muchas personas han escuchado un amplificador con un gran damping. Simpre oímos los despojos que el cable deja al final de este, aunado ambien a un mal contacto entre las terminales, etc.



Te lo digo en 11 palabras: *E.X.A.C.T.A.M.E.N.T.E.* 



			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Me pregunto: Seria notoria la diferencia entre usar un sistema de 8Ohm, Amplificador QSC RMX5050 con cable de conexion directamente soldado a la bocina (para despreciar perdidas) y con calibre 10 que con el mismo sistema pero con calibre 1?



Lo de acá te puede ayudar a ver el efecto...
http://sound.westhost.com/impedanc.htm#damp

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 28, 2009)

Interesantisimo.

Me interesa mucho, en mi caso particular, obtener un buen Damping Factor. Se supone que los graves serían mas profundos, un golpe solido... en fin, seria notoria la diferencia.

No seria descabellado, en mi caso, usar cable calibre 8x10m para conectar mis graves de 8ohm para aprovechar bien mis 300W de salida. La inversion creo que merece la pena. Es esto o literalmente meter las borneras de las bocinas en las borneras de salida del amplificador...

PD: 





> Te lo digo en 11 *letras*: E.X.A.C.T.A.M.E.N.T.E...


Una para Ezavalla



> aunado *ambien* a un mal contacto entre las terminales, etc.


Una para mi...

Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 13, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Para los 12 mts que probaron es Rt = 0.008 x 12 = 0.096 ohm


Creo entender que la resistencia del cable se multiplica por dos.

Cable 14 AWG tiene 0,008 por metro y efectivamente serían 0,096 para 12mts. Pero si contamos la longitud del positivo y negativo de los bornes del amplificador ¿no sería 0,008ohm x 24mts o 0.096ohm x 2?  

Yo diría que para 12mts de longitud con calibre 14 AWG para una conexión de altavoz, el cable tendría una resistencia de 0,192Ω


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 14, 2010)

cual es la resistencia de salida del amplificador ?
sera la misma que aumenta la ganacia del circuito


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Yo diría que para 12mts de longitud con calibre 14 AWG para una conexión de altavoz, el cable tendría una resistencia de 0,192Ω


Sí. Es un pequeño detallecito.
En última instancia no hará una diferencia muy grande que digamos, ya que la cuenta estaba hecha en base a parlantes de 8 Ohm y los 0,096r que faltaron no representan una diferencia apreciable.
De todas formas, tenés razón en tu observación.



aldemarar dijo:


> cual es la resistencia de salida del amplificador ?
> sera la misma que aumenta la ganacia del circuito


La impedancia de salida no es algo muy directo de calcular y NO es la de realimentación. Suele estar en el orden de menos de un Ohm y está íntimamente relacionada con el damping (mirá las fórmulas más arriba).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Sí. Es un pequeño detallecito.
> En última instancia no hará una diferencia muy grande que digamos, ya que la cuenta estaba hecha en base a parlantes de 8 Ohm y los 0,096r que faltaron no representan una diferencia apreciable.
> De todas formas, tenés razón en tu observación.



Ooppppssss...tienen razón!!!! Que burrooo que soy! Tengo una conexión al baffle mitad cableada, mitad wireless   .

Bueno, sumenle 0,096 ohms adicionales a cada RSI y recalculen el damping efectivo, que se va bastante mas abajo...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

Se va a 36 y 40 (redondeando).
No me parece que sea una diferencia abismal. ¿O estoy equivocado?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Se va a 36 y 40 (redondeando).
> No me parece que sea una diferencia abismal. ¿O estoy equivocado?



No necesariamente equivocado...depende de a que le llames *abismal*.
La diferencia es casi del 50% con respecto al cálculo inicial, lo que para mí es mucho...pero si considerás que el original era 800, entonces 75 y 40 es mas o menos lo mismo.
En fin...es una cuestion de "apreciación"...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2010)

Bueno, más o menos por ese lado iba yo, más si consideramos que en la práctica un parlante no va a tener una impedancia ni remotamente constante en su rango de frecuencias.
Más bien, la nominal es una impedancia que se da en un rango bastante acotado de frecuencias y a medida que nos vamos a la Fs o al límete superior, la Z se dispara a valores que fácilmente duplican al original. Con eso hasta el número calculado al principio vuelve a ser (centavo más, centavo menos) lo que se había calculado al principio.

Por ese costado lo pensé yo. En lo matemático sí, cambia bastante, pero me da la impresión de que (en estos dos casos particulares al menos) no varía demasiado la cosa a efectos prácticos si es 40 o 75 el número final. De ahí saldrá la definición mía de _abismal.
_Con la aclaración esta, pregunto de nuevo: ¿O estoy equivocado?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, más o menos por ese lado iba yo, más si consideramos que en la práctica un parlante no va a tener una impedancia ni remotamente constante en su rango de frecuencias.



Seee...eso es cierto, pero también es cierto que en el rango de frecuencias que definen el damping, la impedancia va a ser bastante constante (o va a variar poco, como mas te guste). Seguro que les gustaría definir el damping justo en el pico de resonancia del parlante, pero como ese no viene incoroporado....no lo pueden hacer.



Cacho dijo:


> *Con eso hasta el número calculado al principio vuelve a ser* (centavo más, centavo menos) *lo que se había calculado al principio*.




   que?



Cacho dijo:


> Con la aclaración esta, pregunto de nuevo: ¿O estoy equivocado?



Habiendo aclarado eso, tu apreciación es correcta


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> que?


Me explico: El denominador se va (redondeando) al doble al sumar aquel numerito, con lo que al llevar la impedancia a alrededor del doble llegamos a más o menos el mismo número de antes (el original con "medio cable").
Un detallecito de escritura nomás me complico lo anterior... Eso de andar pensando más rápido de lo que escribo. Lo que quiso decir el animal que suscribe es que los 40 que daban ahora se iban a ir a los 75 originales al doblar la Z, nada más.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 19, 2010)

¿Que creen que pasa con el damping cuando tenemos dos woofer's conectados en serie a un solo canal?

Con los valores y datos mencionados anteriormente:

QSC RMX FA >250 a 8 ohm
2 Woofer's con Z = 8 c/u 
Resistencia de cable 14AWG a 12mt ~ 0,192Ω

Obviemos la potencia. Necesitamos colocar los woofer's en serie en un solo canal del amplificador

¿cual es el FA resultante?

La cuestión es para ver si el resultado es el que "me dijeron" y estoy pensando.


PS: si nadie quiere hacer los calculos, lo hago yo y luego me corrigen.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿cual es el FA resultante?



FA es "factor de amortiguamiento", no? Pregunto para que hablemos de lo mismo.

Si el damping inicial es de 250 a 8 ohms, es de 500 a 16 ohms (los dos parlantes en serie). Con eso podés sacar la Ri del ampli, como:
Ri = 8 / 250 = 0.032
Ri(total) = 0.032 + 0.192 = 0.224
FA = 16 / 0.224 = *72*


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 20, 2010)

Si, FA es Factor de Amortiguamiento.

A esa es la misma conclusión que llegué yo hoy que me puse a determinarlo. 

Hace unos días de lo dijeron de esta manera (la cual me convenció, ahora dudo):



Suponiendo dos woofer's de Z = 8ohm c/u 



El hecho es que me dijeron que imaginara el otro Woofer como impedancia del cable. 

Aquí lo ves

Considerando así, el FA sería  *< 1*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> El hecho es que me dijeron que imaginara el otro Woofer como impedancia del cable.
> Aquí lo ves
> Considerando así, el FA sería  *< 1*



Después de leer lo que dice en el tema que me enviaste, me has dado los motivos necesarios para no suscribirme JAMAS en ese foro. :enfadado:

Yo no sé si el que te dijo (y escribió) eso está fumando cosas raras o simplemente "es de madera", pero lo que ha hecho con la matemática solo justifica su teoría pero desafía la física y la definición de "damping".  

Si tenés dos parlantes en serie, la carga del amplificador está formada *POR LOS DOS PARLANTES*, no por uno solo y considerar el otro parlante como si fuera un cable con resistencia   
Si querés medir el damping de un solo parlante, pues vas a tener que desconectar el otro, y no hacer y decir la *soberana estupidez* que opina este hombre.

Y ya se me saltó la chaveta....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> .....A esa es la misma conclusión que llegué yo hoy que me puse a determinarlo.
> 
> Hace unos días de lo dijeron de esta manera (la cual me convenció, ahora dudo):......



Un parlante en serie no puede ser considerado como una simple impedancia pasiva.
Ni siquiera la componente resistiva de la bobina del parlante se puede considerar "Pasiva"


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 20, 2010)

Exactamente, ayer me puse a pensar (algo que rara vez hago) y salí de las tinieblas y *llegué a lo mismo*:

"La carga del amplificador está formada POR LOS DOS PARLANTES y la componente resistiva de la bobina del parlante NO se puede considerar pasiva" (claro, lo que yo pensé fue con palabras informales) 

Y lo irónico del asunto es que en su biblioteca mencionan lo siguiente: Como el factor es directamente proporcional a la impedancia de carga, cuando menor sea la impedancia, peor será el factor de amortiguamiento. En este ejemplo el amortiguamiento sería de 200 para 4 ohm, 100 para 2 ohm, y, siguiendo la misma lógica, 800 para 16 ohm.

¿y no lo cumplen? 


PS: lo que pasa es que el Sr ganó cierta ¿credibilidad? y todo lo que diga es amén


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y lo irónico del asunto es que en su biblioteca mencionan lo siguiente: Como el factor es directamente proporcional a la impedancia de carga, cuando menor sea la impedancia, peor será el factor de amortiguamiento. En este ejemplo el amortiguamiento sería de 200 para 4 ohm, 100 para 2 ohm, y, siguiendo la misma lógica, 800 para 16 ohm.



Claro, pero eso que dicen es correcto, ya que es la definición de "damping": Si aumenta la carga, aumenta al damping, por que está en el numerador de la expresión.
Pero lo otro que dijo es una *BARBARIDAD*, y si los otros participantes le asignan "credibilidad" a ese tío...entonces no son mejores que él...

De todas formas, no le prestes tanta atención al damping, por que ya habrás visto que es algo mas comercial que algo verdaderamente útil.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 20, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Claro, pero eso que dicen es correcto, ya que es la definición de "damping"


Por eso digo que es irónico, porque ellos "lo enseñan" pero no lo cumplen, o se les olvidó


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2010)

Lo que me llama la atención es que el de la cita está calculando el FA de un parlante, no de un sistema...
Calcula el amprtiguamiento de *un *parlante y divide mágicamente la impedancia de ese por la del que está en serie. Como son iguales, ambas impedancias son iguales (qué maravilla la matemática) y la cuenta da 1.
Eso es tener  la matemática dominada y la física leeeeeeeeeeejos...

Matemáticamente es correcto lo que dice, pero físicamente no significa nada de nada...

Che, ya que estamos, ¿esto está muy cerca del Teorema de Máxima Transferencia de Potencia o ando mal rumbeado?


----------



## leurelio (Mar 20, 2010)

señores yo no le paraba  mucho he eso, pero cuando bi sonando un  Powersoft K 10 comparándolo con  un qsc 5050  me di de cuenta de la gran diferencia, que había  en calidad de sonido en la bajas frecuencia,  se lo digo con experiencia la diferencia se nota  en las bajas frecuencia el golpe  tiene mas contundencia y mas nítido estoy hablando del powersoft k10, este amplificador tiene un factor dampi de 1000 mientras que el qsc es como de 250


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 20, 2010)

*leurelio *¿Vamos a seguir en lo mismo? 
_Digiere_ un poco la pagina anterior. Esa parte está aclarada hace tiempo. 

Hice la cuenta con este amplificador: MA-12000i
Damping Factor (20 Hz to 100 Hz at 8 ohms): > 5000.

Y siguiendo las mismas características de conexión antes planteadas:

Ri = 8 / 5000 = 0,0016
Ri(total) = 0,0016 + 0,192 = 0,1936
FA = 8 / 0,1936 = 41

EL DAMPING FACTOR (o factor de amortiguamiento) *va a depender* del la impedancia de carga y de la resistencia del cable.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2010)

A por unos cables con 0.0005% de oxígeno y de oro para conseguir el máximo Damping

Vamos!!! Quien se apunta!!!!

jJJAJJAajjaaajjsja

Saludos!"!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2010)

Y hago una pregunta más difícil: Si en un sistema hay un FA de 50 y en otro es de 25, ¿qué diferencia vas a escuchar Leurelio? (Hablamos de dos sistemas con los mismos parlantes y la misma potencia)

Yo apuesto a que no habrá diferencias apreciables por un oído (humano al menos).

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2010)

¿La primera diferencia sería en SPL?
¿Frecuencia?
¿Más "Pumm Chii"?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2010)

Yo diría que no mucho...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_power_theorem

Por ahí es por donde viene el asunto si no estoy mal apuntado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2010)

En español se entiende mejor.!!! Y si, puede que el nivel se note, pues lo que se hace, más allá de ganar SPL o "presencia en graves" se obtiene más eficiencia, ya que no desperdiciamos poder en el cable.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teorema_de_máxima_potencia

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> En español se entiende mejor.


¡Pero se explica peor!

Mirá el gráfico en la página en inglés donde relacionan eficiencia y transferencia de potencia con Rl/Rs.

Usando los cálculos de más arriba (Yoangel y EZavalla)
Ri = 8 / 5000 = 0.0016 Ohm para el primer caso.
Ri = 8 / 250 = 0.032 Ohm para el segundo.

Máxima transferencia, olvidate porque no da el parlante para bajar tanto la impedancia en la carga.
Por la eficiencia es n = 1 / (1 + Ri/Rc), de donde se deduce sin mucho problema que a medida que Rc (Rl en la versión en inglés) crece, la eficiencia se acerca al máximo.
A medida que decrece se acerca al mínimo.
Si reemplazamos con los valores, para el damping de 5000 y 8 Ohm hay una eficiencia del 99,98%, mientras que el "pobre" con un damping de 250 tiene una eficiencia del 99,6%. Pésima... ¿o no?.
No creo que un 0,38% de diferencia haga mucho en este asunto.

Si ambos amplis generan una potencia P determinada (igual en ambos casos) y la eficiencia tiene una diferencia tan chica (con dampings 20 veces más grandes), la verdad es que si alguien me dice que por ese factor de amortiguamiento hay diferencia en el SPL que se logra... No le creo.
A menos que me de una demostración con números que lo respalden.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2010)

Ahora así con los números se desmiente todo esto... Pero la perdida de potencia sí se da...
Entonces... ¿Por que tanto alarde? Es realmente causado por el marketing? O empezó como algo serio. No lo logro entender la razón de este concepto...

Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2010)

Y...
Si n = 1 / (1 + Ri/Rc) y Ri es alta en relación con la impedancia del parlante, como es el caso de las válvulas (sin el transformador de salida), la eficiencia (y el damping) van a dar unoa valores feeeeeeeeeeeeeeos.
Supongo y sólo supongo, que en la época de las válvulas este punto tenía una importancia bastante grande, y que por estos días es más marketing que otra cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Supongo y sólo supongo, que en la época de las válvulas este punto tenía una importancia bastante grande, y* que por estos días es más marketing que otra cosa*.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> .....Supongo y sólo supongo, que en la época de las válvulas este punto tenía una importancia bastante grande, ......


Cuando tenía tiempo y ganas de leer fue un tema muy interesante ver como se lograba bajar la impedancia de salida de lo valvulares recurriendo a combinaciones "Exóticas" de realimentación, por supuesto incluyendo el transformador dentro del lazo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 26, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Después de leer lo que dice en el tema que me enviaste, me has dado los motivos necesarios para no suscribirme JAMAS en ese foro. :enfadado:
> 
> Yo no sé si el que te dijo (y escribió) eso está fumando cosas raras o simplemente "es de madera", pero lo que ha hecho con la matemática solo justifica su teoría pero desafía la física y la definición de "damping".
> 
> ...





Fogonazo dijo:


> Un parlante en serie no puede ser considerado como una simple impedancia pasiva.
> Ni siquiera la componente resistiva de la bobina del parlante se puede considerar "Pasiva"





Cacho dijo:


> Lo que me llama la atención es que el de la cita está calculando el FA de un parlante, no de un sistema...
> Calcula el amprtiguamiento de *un *parlante y divide mágicamente la impedancia de ese por la del que está en serie. Como son iguales, ambas impedancias son iguales (qué maravilla la matemática) y la cuenta da 1.
> Eso es tener  la matemática dominada y la física leeeeeeeeeeejos...
> 
> Matemáticamente es correcto lo que dice, pero físicamente no significa nada de nada...




Me lo encontré de nuevo, pero esta vez no es una opinión para ser cuestionada en un foro. Sino que en la página. 

Cito de la página:



> La conexión en serie tiene algunas desventajas. La principal es que si una de las cargas falla, todos los elementos de la serie quedan sin señal. La otra hace relación a un concepto más difuso: el factor de amortiguamiento. La conexión en serie hace que el factor de amortiguamiento tienda a 1, ya que los altavoces que hay en serie con un altavoz dado funcionan como impedancia en serie, y por tanto como si fueran un cable que aporta gran cantidad de impedancia. Por ello las conexiones en serie suelen circunscribirse a las aplicaciones de megafonía (perifoneo) o música de fondo cuando se trata de señales de gama completa, ya que las bajas frecuencias carecen de "agarre". En frecuencias medias y agudas, se aceptan las conexiones en serie ya que en estas gamas de frecuencias el factor de amortiguamiento no afecta a la calidad del sonido, y por ello encontramos cajas acústicas comerciales donde varios componentes dentro de la misma vía de medios o agudos están conectados en serie.



Fuente: http://www.doctorproaudio.com/doctor/temas/ref-impedancia-paralelo-serie.htm


----------



## ejtagle (Feb 26, 2011)

Querría agregar algunos detalles interesantes al tema Damping...  Hace MUUUUCHO tiempo me preguntaba lo mismo que ustedes... ¿ Existe una diferencia real entre un ampli con un factor de Damping alto y uno bajo ? --- Bueno, auditivamente la existe , y es bastante apreciable en las frecuencias bajas (es como que tiene más PUNCH el amplificador) ... Y lo pensé bastante... Y existe, efectivamente una relación... Pero es un poco más compleja de lo que parece a primera vista:

Lo primero que hay que notar, porque lo han nombrado, es que agregar parlantes en serie PARECE aumentar el factor de Damping... Matemáticamente lo hace, pero, porque se consideran ambos parlantes en SERIE como un único parlante equivalente. De esa forma, claro que aumenta, pero disminuye la potencia en cada parlante... Salvo que aumentemos la tensión del amplificador ... Es un juego que no paga, realmente... Yo diría que es una trampa matemática  -- Porque se puede demostrar que es cierto, pero se debería recordar que se pierde potencia... No quiero extenderme mucho...

El principal problema de un amplificador es que tiene que manejar un parlante. Suena a chiste, pero es real. El parlante dista muy mucho de ser una carga resistiva pura que SOLO consume energía... El problema es que el parlante es una carga REACTIVA: Una parte es resistiva, y otra parte es inductiva. Podemos pensar que están en serie. La parte resistiva sólo consume potencia, por lo que no debería traernos muchos problemas... Pero la parte reactiva (parecida a una bobina), acumula y devuelve energía, no la consume (la parte inductiva no sólo incluye la inductancia de la bobina, sino también el comportamiento resonante del bafle donde está... Porque, en realidad, en un momento, el parlante es un motor del cono (es decir, transforma energía eléctrica en energía de movimiento), y en otro momento es generador (para frenar el cono transforma energía de movimiento en energía eléctrica) -- Y en la parte resistiva incluimos la energía que se pierde en fricción, en la suspención del cono (porque es una resistencia mecánica para que el cono se mueva que hay que vencer, y también el sonido que se genera). Como el cono tiene masa, se acelera o frena ... y eso cuesta energía, que no se pierde, pero que tenemos que meter o extraer del parlante.

Observen lo siguiente: Frenar el cono de un parlante en seco implica un pico de energía muchísimo más grande que hay que aplicar a la bobina del parlante para lograrlo. Ese componente reactivo nos molesta mucho... Nuestro querido amplificador, resulta ser que tiene que dar , para que el cono siga fielmente la posición requerida por la tensión de entrada, picos mucho más grandes de corriente... para poder moverlo de golpe, o pararlo de golpe.

Si el amplificador no puede entregar esos picos de corriente, perderá el control del cono momentáneamente, y el mismo no reproduce con la fidelidad requerida la señal de entrada....

Cómo se logra que el ampli dé picos de corriente enormes, pero sólo en forma muy momentánea? -- Hay 3 cosas que cumplir... Transistores de salida que soporten picos momentáneos de salida sin morir en el intento... Drivers de esos transistores que soporten dar los picos de corriente de base a los transistores de salida para que éstos sean capaces de entregar esa corriente momentánea... y si... Mucha realimentación negativa desde la salida a la entrada, para que cuando el parlante empiece a generar corriente por estar la bobina empezando a frenar el cono, la tensión en la salida del amplificador siga controlada.

¡ Qué casualidad, no !!  -- Son justo los mismos requerimientos para que un amplificador tenga un factor de amortiguamiento muy alto 

Como el problema es una cuestión inductiva, hay varias trampas... El factor de amortiguamiento tiene que ser alto a la frecuencia que interese (no es cierto que el factor de amortiguamiento sea constante para toda frecuencia... Disminuye usualmente con la frecuencia, al igual que aumenta la distorsión, porque usualmente la ganancia interna del amplificador cae a medida que aumenta la frecuencia para que sea estable)... Y sobre el tema de la resistencia de los cables... Tienen razón... afecta al factor de amortiguamiento... Pero, si suponemos que es un problema reactivo, el cable del parlante justamente compensa la inductancia por ser 2 cables que van paralelos... Por lo que realmente, el factor de amortiguamiento empieza a ser importante de nuevo...

¿ Qué tan importante es realmente ? -- Bueno, yo lo usaría como medida de calidad... Para un  mismo amplificador, el mayor factor de amortiguamiento indica que puede dar picos mucho mayores de corriente a la salida, por lo que indica potencialmente que puede controlar mejor el cono del parlante.,, 

Mi consejo es no desvelarse por el mismo, pero sí tenerlo en cuenta porque es un buen indicador de qué tan buena calidad es el amplificador, qué tanta fidelidad sin distorsión puede esperarse... Y a mayor potencia , mayor tiene que ser , y a menor resistencia de parlante, mas mayor tiene que ser... Factores muy altos, si son ciertos, implica productos con mucho margen de seguridad ... y factores menores a 30 implican directamente malos diseños, demasiado jugados

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2011)

ejtagle dijo:


> Querría agregar algunos detalles......


Y yo voy a agregar a tu agregado.
Lo que estas comentando sobre el comportamiento del parlante como generador e impedancia variable ya lo había mencionado en algún lado, sería bueno recordar donde 

Pero vamos al tema de la impedancia de salida del amplificador, matemáticamente hablando *NO* debería ser demasiado importante, por supuesto por debajo de ciertos valores, por lo que asumí que *MI* percepción de que un amplificador con alto damping sonaba mejor era subjetiva.

Con la premisa de que yo estaba equivocado me puse a hacer pruebas tratando de distinguir entre 2 etapas idénticas salvo en la impedancia de salida y oh sorpresa mis estropeados oídos distinguían la etapa con mayor damping unas 6 o 7 veces de cada 10, cabe aclarar que NO hice trampa y las pruebas fueron echas como se debe.
Este valor ya no se puede considerar casual ni subjetivo.

Y coincidiendo con lo que comentas la diferencia la note en "La Precisión" de los bajos.
Tal ves el termino "Precisión" no sea el mas adecuado, pero es el que, a mi parecer, mejor lo explica.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 26, 2011)

ejtagle dijo:


> Querría agregar algunos detalles interesantes al  tema Damping...  Hace MUUUUCHO tiempo me preguntaba lo mismo que  ustedes... ¿ Existe una diferencia real entre un ampli con un factor de  Damping alto y uno bajo ? --- Bueno, auditivamente la existe , y es  bastante apreciable en las frecuencias bajas (es como que tiene más  PUNCH el amplificador) ... Y lo pensé bastante... Y existe,  efectivamente una relación... Pero es un poco más compleja de lo que  parece a primera vista:
> 
> Lo primero que hay que notar, porque lo han nombrado, es que agregar  parlantes en serie PARECE aumentar el factor de Damping...  Matemáticamente lo hace, pero, porque se consideran ambos parlantes en  SERIE como un único parlante equivalente. De esa forma, claro que  aumenta, pero disminuye la potencia en cada parlante... Salvo que  aumentemos la tensión del amplificador ... Es un juego que no paga,  realmente... Yo diría que es una trampa matemática  -- Porque se puede demostrar que es cierto, pero se debería recordar que se pierde potencia... No quiero extenderme mucho...
> 
> ...




hace algun tiempo, no recuerdo donde,  comente el hecho de que el factor de amortiguamiento debe ir de la mano  del gabinete transductor, ni mucho damping ni poco damping, lo que vos  comentas eduardo, es correcto, el tema es que consideras que lo que hace  mecanicamente la bobina, se traduce directamente al cono, y esto no es  para nada cierto, el hecho es que a medida que ante transitorios  aparecen vibraciones radiales al cono desde el centro hasta el borde,  cuanto mas alto el damping, mas severos seran los transitorios, y por  mas que uno intente dominar el movimiento del cono (haciendo que el  movimiento de la bobina trackee la tension de salida del parlante) lo  cierto es que aumentara tambien la distorsion producida por las  deformaciones y vibraciones radiales del cono del parlante, hace algun  tiempo postie un ampli valvular con realimentacion de corriente para  corregir el Q del ampli, a traves de un preset, y esto mismo observe en  amplificadores de estado solido, y creo yo que seria buenisimo para  poder ajustar el Q del ampli de acuerdo a las cajas que se estan usando.


por otro lado, no entiendo lo sig.

el damping se entiende como la impedancia de carga sobre la impedancia de generador

ahora  bien, que es lo que se entiende como impedancia de carga?, si fuera la  carga electrica real es una cosa, pero lo que nos interesa supongo es el  par reducido al cono que ofrece la bobina, con lo cual, la resist  ohmica de la bobina deberia ser considerada como parte de la impedancia  de generador, y no como parte de la carga, ya que esta en serie con el  paso de la corriente e interviene en el amortiguamiento electrico de la  fem producida por la bobina en movimiento.


----------



## ejtagle (Feb 27, 2011)

@ hazard_1998: Estoy de acuerdo con vos. La realidad es mucho más compleja que los modelos simplificados que se suelen usar para representarla.. Lo que dices del cono y bobina, es absolutamente cierto.. Igual que el comportamiento del parlante en el bafle. Mi única acotación era que , aunque el damping no es algo determinante en un amplificador, sí es un indicador de que el amplificador puede ser bueno... Es decir, para que un ampli sea bueno (baja distorsion, alta potencia, etc,etc) es condición necesaria un damping reltivamente alto (y acá me salen a buscar los amantes de las válvulas con los tridentes , las antorchas, y todo lo demás, para colgarme en la plaza en público!) ... aunque NO es condición suficiente. (pss. el sonido valvular es sólo eso: Es un coloreo agradable, pero artificial del sonido... es mi humilde opinión... Es lindo de oir, pero no es fiel al sonido grabado)

Como todo, en ingeniería, la realidad es que tanto el parlante como el amplificador tienen impedancias de salida y de entrada complejas, y dependientes de la frecuencia. Como tal, la definición de Damping no podría ser una constante, sino que debería depender de la frecuencia... Pero, se simplifica suponiéndola constante ... enfin ... es sólo una definición matemática que puede guiar un poco la selección del amplificador 

saludos

Y podría agregar un detalle más... en realidad, el problema de diseño de parlantes es muy complejo... pero, justamente, la propagación radial de la onda en el cono es algo que debiera minimizarse en el diseño del cono, más que en el amplificador... Hay mucho por ahí que ver..  -- El cono tiene que ser rígido, pero liviano, y a veces, flexible, en el caso de full-range... pero.. enfin, si suponés subwoofer, el cono debiera ser lo más rigido posible... Enfin, no soy un experto en eso, pero deduzco que toda propagación no deseada (modos de propagación) de frentes de onda que generan interferencias, debería ser controlada lo más posible y tratar de evitarse en lo posible.

Saludos!


----------



## nacca (Sep 10, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ...Con la premisa de que yo estaba equivocado me puse a hacer pruebas tratando de distinguir entre 2 etapas idénticas salvo en la impedancia de salida y oh sorpresa mis estropeados oídos distinguían la etapa con mayor damping unas 6 o 7 veces de cada 10, cabe aclarar que NO hice trampa y las pruebas fueron echas como se debe.
> Este valor ya no se puede considerar casual ni subjetivo...


Pido dos disculpas:
1) por revivir un thread tan antiguo
2) porque, si bien estoy relacionado a la ingeniería, mi fuerte no es la electrónica

Por definición dumping factor es igual a la impedancia de carga dividido la impedancia de salida del equipo. Se consideran condiciones ideales donde la impedancia del cable es cero. Esto es por definición.
De tal manera que es un dato muy importante el Df en un equipo porque es una impedancia que siempre está presente y que está conectada en serie con la carga aunque sea despreciable respecto de la impedancia del cable.
Lo comprobé con dos equipos casi iguales, ambos de 37+37W: un Akai am-u03 y un Nakamichi re3. El akai tiene un Df = 45. El Nakamichi no especifica valor pero indica que puede manejar picos de corriente de 18 amper, lo que equivale a un Df aproximado de 160. La diferencia entre ambos equipos es notable. Los bajos del Nakamichi son soberbios y de mucho más precisión que el Akai.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2013)

nacca dijo:


> El akai tiene un Df = 45. El Nakamichi no especifica valor pero indica que puede manejar picos de corriente de 18 amper, lo que equivale a un Df aproximado de 160.


El damping factor depende de la frecuencia, y a menos que especifiqués sobre que rango de frecuencias están determinados esos valores, el valor de la especificación es prácticamente nulo.



nacca dijo:


> La diferencia entre ambos equipos es notable. Los bajos del Nakamichi *son soberbios y de mucho más precisión que el Akai*.


----------



## nacca (Sep 10, 2013)

Trataré de responderte lo más educadamente posible.
Efectivamente, depende de la frecuencia. Sería bueno preguntarle a los fabricantes a que frecuencia lo miden o si es un promedio general de un cierto rango como mencionaron más arriba. En tal caso a la frecuencia que lo midan no me quita el sueño ni mi intención es dar cátedra.
Cuando me refiero a bajos soberbios y precisión lo hice parafraseando el post del moderador general del cual cité parte. Básicamente, con el mismo juego de baffles, con la misma música, el "golpe" (así te gusta más?) que tienen los bajos entregados por el Nakamichi es mucho más perceptible que los que entrega el Akai.


pd: en tal caso agregá los emoticones al post del mod. general también.


----------



## maton00 (Sep 10, 2013)

Por ahi dicen que los bajos soberbios son aquellos que se creen mucho.....
Por el hecho de manejar mas corriente y de manera mas eficaz solo indica o reafirma el punto de ejtagle;
el cual el ampli debe se capaz o almenos en topologia de manejar picos de corriente mucho mayores a lo que el ampli mandaría comunmente.
Recuerda que el parlante tiene una resonancia electrica tanto como una acustica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2013)

nacca dijo:


> Trataré de responderte lo más educadamente posible.


No sé por que no debería ser de esa forma...



nacca dijo:


> Efectivamente, depende de la frecuencia. Sería bueno preguntarle a los fabricantes a que frecuencia lo miden o si es un promedio general de un cierto rango como mencionaron más arriba. En tal caso a la frecuencia que lo midan no me quita el sueño ni mi intención es dar cátedra.


Esto no se trata de "dar cátedra" o de quitarte el sueño, sino de dar opiniones que sean respaldadas por datos cuantificables. He visto especificaciones que hablan de un DF de 120 entre 30 y 1000Hz y otras que hablan de un DF de 800 "a 100Hz"....



nacca dijo:


> Cuando me refiero a bajos soberbios y precisión lo hice parafraseando el post del moderador general del cual cité parte. Básicamente, con el mismo juego de baffles, con la misma música, el "golpe" (así te gusta más?) que tienen los bajos entregados por el Nakamichi es mucho más perceptible que los que entrega el Akai.


Condiciones de la prueba?


----------



## nacca (Sep 10, 2013)

Ninguno de los dos equipos indica específicamente para que rango de frecuencias fue medido el Df, pero en ambos casos indican respuesta de frecuencia. Ante la omisión debo interpretar que lo especifican para el rango de respuesta.
Las conidiciones de prueba exactamente las mismas para los dos equipos: mismo ambiente, mismo juego de baffles, mismo reproductor, mismos cables, misma música, hasta mismo clima. Fue desconectar un equipo, conectar el otro, y reproducir la misma canción.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2013)

nacca dijo:


> Las conidiciones de prueba exactamente las mismas para los dos equipos: mismo ambiente, mismo juego de baffles, mismo reproductor, mismos cables, misma música, hasta mismo clima. Fue desconectar un equipo, conectar el otro, y reproducir la misma canción.


Las mediciones en baja frecuencia son muy complicadas, peor aún si son "a oído", por que en ambientes cerrados tenés numerosos nodos resonantes que te cambian el nivel y la definición de los graves con solo moverte medio metro a cada lado del punto de escucha, y estos nodos son propios de cada sala. De más está decir la necesidad de ajustar los niveles de salida de cada ampli para que no excedan una diferencia de 0.1dB entre ellos... ni hablar de la limitada duración de la memoria auditiva y de la caída del DF con la resistencia de los cables de conexión y la bobina del crossover. En fin...hay que considerar muchas cosas para hacer una prueba correcta.


----------



## Papatero (Feb 10, 2014)

La verdad es que después de leer las 3 paginas, me ha quedado un poco mas claro lo que ya intuía a cerca del DF.

Desde mi experiencia como entusiasta hifi, durante años yo si he dado importancia al DF, que por cierto hay pocos fabricantes que lo especifiquen. Normalmente el dato es sobre 1Khz, aunque algunos com Rotel se atreven desde 20 a 20Khz, normalmente a 8 Ohms, en algunos fabricantes de etapas apara vehiculos he visto el dato a 400Hz. En el caso de Rotel suelen tener DF superiores a 180, sobretodo las etapas recuerdo haber visto algunas por encima de 500 y de 1000. Realmente no entiendo muy bien como, pero si os puedo decir que NO suenan igual y a mayor DF el conjunto tiene mayor dinamica, por aqui he leido Punch, y no es solo eso....como muy bien ha detallado Ejtagle, a bajo nivel sonoro la percepción es inapreciable, pero a medida que haces mover la etapa, con unos altavoces con poca sensibilidad o baja....es cuando te das cuenta la diferencia que existe entre una etapa con valor bajo de DF y una con valor alto, evidentemente hablamos de la misma potencia. Yo lo que he experimentado es un mayor control, un sonido mucho mas limpio entre un pico elevado de nivel, uno bajo y vuelta de nuevo a una subida,  el sonido tiene mucha mas dinámica, no se si me expreso bien. 

Y si esta misma etapa, al mismo nivel la comparo con una a válvulas, por ejemplo mi Dynaco ST70, consigo una calidez de sonido distinta pero pierdo esa pegada de energía, ojo no por ello ninguna de las dos son malas.

Otra cosa que experimente con etapas para coche (caraudio) era precisamente la enorme diferencia entre etapas con DF alto y las económicas con DF bajo, y estoy seguro que mas de un fabricante falsea esos datos. Como curiosidad...había una serie de etapas cuya fuente de alimentación conmutada disponía de realimentación, (no eran las baratas) éstas, entregaban la misma potencia a 12v que a 14v y curiosamente son las que controlaban mejor a cualquier tipo de altavoz que se le cargara. (La mayoría de etapas suelen usar el famoso TL494 o el SGS 3525 y algún otro que no recuerdo, de esto hace ya de 10 a 15 años......casi xdd si recuerdo medir la tensión de salida de la fuente, cargar la etapa con resistencias(bobinadas bastante grandes) a 2 y 4Ohms y ver como la alimentación se mantenía estable a pesar de la carga, o de la entrada de alimentación. Por ejemplo Alpine siempre ha falseado las potencias de salida (Bueno las ultimas que instale, especificamente en la caja se podía observar la potencia a 12v y a 14.4v......éstas tendrian un bajo HUM, una entrada de hasta 4v etc... pero luego la pegada......"a mi no gustar"

En fin mi enhorabuena por el post, la explicación excelente.

P.D. Un profesor decía que una etapa amplificadora con un DF superior a 80 era decente a valvulas creo que no cumple ninguna.... 

Pero....el oido no engaña.

Edito: A titulo personal, para escuchar pop, rock etc...el DF alto es espectacular, pero para escuchar vocales, clasica o jazz a mi gusto, sin dudarlo la valvula....

Tengo un Quad II (algun dia cuando la crisis se acabe.....igual unas esl......yo sigo jugando a la loteria)
Una AMC (hibrida, transistores y las EL34 en el paso final) en proceso de restauracion.
Un Dynaco ST70 con las 7192 y las EL34.

Son mis juguetes...

y el DF.....el DF en el coche..soy un viejo carroza


----------



## ramiro77 (Feb 11, 2014)

nacca dijo:


> los bajos entregados por el Nakamichi es mucho más perceptible que los que entrega el Akai.



En el recontra mega híper supuesto caso que esto fuese cierto (es decir que la diferencia no solo sea perceptible sino mensurable), falta un estudio serio de su parte para aseverar que esto es debido al damping.

Pueden ser un montón de factores. Desde psicoacústicos, inclusive la sala (que en baja frecuencia, al moverse un poquito por la sala se puede percibir puntos modales en los cuales la respuesta cambia completamente), puede ser también que el Nakamichi tenga un EQ activado de forma permanente y no lo especifique en el manual. En fin, decir que es por el damping, me parece por lo menos aventurero


----------



## Papatero (Feb 11, 2014)

Pues yo no soy o no me considero un audiófilo, pero vamos en una misma sala, punto de escucha y mismos altavoces (que es como deberían hacerse las pruebas) entre un amplificador o etapa con un DF de 80 y uno de 500 hay diferencias, y no es psicoacustico o predisposición mental a que suene mejor. Otro tema es las mediciones, o si entre 200 y 400 se notan, o 500 y 1000. (otro tema es si existe diferencia monetaria y al oyente le merece la pena).

En el caraudio entra en juego la mala ubicación de los altavoces, el habitáculo, la distancia etc...y curiosamente aquí es donde mas llegue a notar las diferencias entre amplificaciones, no haber forma de conseguír controlar un audio con pegada y nítida, y....cabrearme sacar la etapa, cambiarla y acabarse los problemas...quizás es que soy un poco quisquilloso y exigente, pero lo que si esta claro es que cuando cargas con impedancias de 4 y o 2 ohms el consumo es mayor, y las variaciones en la alimentación también, los cables de alimentación afecta, todo es mas extremo.

 Desconozco si a nivel de calculos entra en juego una alimentación perfecta, pero yo tenia mas que comprobado que a mayor estabilidad, mejores resultados obtenía. Llegando a un punto en el que este dato si lo tomaba como referencia, y si no lo incluía el fabricante, la conectaba en el banco, le sacaba la tapa y la puteaba para medir tensiones de alimentación...las fuentes conmutadas, no todas eran igual de estables, la mayoría no realimentaban, y en consecuencia habían variaciones importantes.

Signat, Audiotop, MacAudio y algunas otras des marcaban sobre Alpine, Pioneer, Kenwood, Magnat que eran muy comerciales en aquella época.


----------



## ramiro77 (Feb 11, 2014)

Papatero dijo:


> Pues yo no soy o no me considero un audiófilo, pero vamos en una misma sala, punto de escucha y mismos altavoces (que es como deberían hacerse las pruebas) entre un amplificador o etapa con un DF de 80 y uno de 500 hay diferencias, y no es psicoacustico o predisposición mental a que suene mejor. Otro tema es las mediciones, o si entre 200 y 400 se notan, o 500 y 1000. (otro tema es si existe diferencia monetaria y al oyente le merece la pena).



La única manera que al menos yo conozco de probar audiblemente de forma seria un equipo es mediante una prueba doble ciego teniendo en cuenta ciertas cosas como calibrar niveles de escucha, ya que una leve variación en SPL puede ser percibida como una diferencia tonal y no como lo que realmente es.
Por otro lado aseverar que se oyen diferencias entre dos equipos con distinto damping _porque sí_ y que no se deben a factores psicoacústicos sin argumentar por qué, me parece también aventurero.

No es que quiera desanimar o llamar a polémica. Este es un tema que me interesa y nunca encontré buena información al respecto. Supongamos que realmente existe una diferencia entre dos etapas con DF distintos; qué impacto podría llegar a tener de forma audible? Aún así sean puras elucubraciones. Porque si realmente fuese tan sencillo como que existiese un correlato directo entre mayor damping = mejor sonido, pues usar bafles de baja impedancia no tendría sentido. Hoy por hoy con lo barato y eficiente que es el watt en las etapas clase D, se podrían usar tranquilamente altavoces de 16 o 32 ohms para ámbito hogareño y HIFI. Sin embargo esto no es así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2014)

parece que volvemos siempre a lo mismo...
Desde el momento que se conecta un parlante a un amplificador mediante un cable "normal", poco importa si el DF es de 10 o de 1000, por que la resistencia del cable elimina cualquier diferencia audible debida al DF. ya mostre los calculos y los resultados antes e insisto con que es ridiculo darle mas vueltas al mismo tornillo.... a menos que usen superconductores a temperatura ambiente pero ya estarian postulados al Nobel de fisica


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 11, 2014)

Esto que les escribo a continuación se lo mencioné a un compañero del foro hace un tiempo aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/600425/.

Específicamente fue esta cita: "*Para que te sea más gráfico todo esto que te cuento considerá que podés lograr una potencia de 10W tanto en 2, 4, 8 ó 16 ohmios respectivamente: en el sistema de 2 ohmios requerís aprox. 2,83 veces más de corriente que en el sistema de 16 ohmios, es decir, que con las mismas resistencias de interconexión involucradas tenés unos aprox. 18,06 dB más de rango usable en el sistema de mayor carga!, es decir, el de 16 ohmios y sin cambiar más que la relación de tensión y corriente!. Si trabajáramos en 32 ohmios (por ejemplo, en auriculares) el rango obtenible sería unos 24,08 dB aprox. más grande que el de 2 ohmios!. Son unos 6 dB aprox. por cada duplicación de carga.*"

Obviamente que en esa cita a las cargas se las han supuesto constantes con la frecuencia (que en rigor no lo son para nada) lo mismo que a la resistencia equivalente de salida del ampli (que se la consideró dentro de las "resistencias de interconexión", idealizando y separando al ampli en sí del resto del circuito). Si del voltaje máximo entregado por el amplificador sólo podemos aprovechar una fracción (limitada en su valor máximo por la existencia de las resistencias de interconexión entre la salida del ampli y el transductor: cables, fichas, borneras, pistas y demás), esa misma fracción va a definir un rango máximo usable (que va desde el piso de ruido de salida del ampli hasta el máximo voltaje que le puede llegar a los bornes del transductor como señal útil reproducible libre de recortes). Ese rango se puede modificar (por la acción de una mayor o menor resistencia de interconexión, por la acción de una mayor o menor resistencia equivalente de salida del ampli, por la acción de una mayor o menor resistencia de carga ó por la acción de un mayor o menor piso de ruido de salida del ampli).

Hace un tiempo hice una pequeña tablita, donde con matemáticas muy simples se visualiza esto mismo que les digo y creo explicaría las razones por las que un sistema con DF alto subjetivamente podría sonar mejor que otro con DF bajo, desde el punto de vista de poder llegar a obtener un mayor rango dinámico (y pido me corrijan si estoy equivocado por si lo que expongo no se aplica aquí). Yo hice el camino medio inverso: en lugar de plantear una misma carga (parlante) para dos amplis con DF diferentes, planteé un mismo ampli (ideal) + resistencia de interconexión fija + carga variable. En la tabla, las filas resaltadas en amarillo representan la duplicación de carga respecto a un valor de referencia (1 ohmio, por ejemplo). En esa tabla se vé que por cada duplicación de carga se gana unos aprox. 6 dB más de rango usable (comparando siempre a un mismo valor de referencia: 1 ohmio).

Quizás, el posible aumento de rango dinámico se visualiza mejor si se considera un piso de ruido muy bajo o nulo, y el aumento o disminución del mismo rango se limite mayormente por las relaciones de resistencia de interconectividad con la carga y la resistencia equivalente de salida del ampli.

Obviamente que admito adicionalmente como válidas algunas explicaciones dadas por algunos compañeros en este thread (que abordan el tema de DF por otras ópticas de enfoque).

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 11, 2014)

Por lo general, suelo preferir personalmente los sistemas que trabajan a las más altas impedancias de carga posibles. No sé si es subjetividad o qué cuernos, pero a los sistemas que trabajan con una muy baja impedancia de carga los noto como "con poca elasticidad" en su respuesta dinámica, si cabe un término ó forma de expresarlo.

Nunca me voy a olvidar de un parlante que utilizábamos en la escuela técnica de 600 ohmios (para conectarlo a la salida del generador de audio directamente!). Comparado a otros de impedancias normales de 8 ohmios, sonaba muy diferente (bajo el mismo amplificador).

Saludos


----------



## Papatero (Feb 12, 2014)

Algunos equipos hi-fi domésticos usan 6 Ohms, pero la mayoría es a 8 ohms, sin embargo para coche son 4Ohms el estandar, y para los tunning con multiples subs, los hay a 2 ohms, y a 2 ohms con doble bobina pero ojo son muy muy duros, necesitan mucha chicha y con sensibilidades muy bajas. Existen etapas que soportan hasta 1 ohm (no me atrevería a afirmarlo con rotundidad pero debo imaginar que a estas bajas impedancias y altas corrientes seguro que son clase D). 


Diego, te expresas perfectamente, hay una serie de subwofers en el mercado, que son capaces de soportar 500w pero con impedancias de 2ohms, con una excursión de 1cm y tan rígidos que parecen estar clavados, o sea necesitan muuucha chicha para moverlos, y volvemos a lo mismo....le metes una etapa baratíta de 300w y una buena no hablo solo de precio si no con un mejor diseño y NO obtienes los mismos resultados, es lo que solíamos decir...una etapa blanda, era como si al exprimirla fuera incapaz de poner a cero un altavoz después de llevarlo al limite de su excursión, no se si me explico bien.

Ojo para que no confundamos hago un inciso, cuando he afirmado que cualquiera de nosotros podemos notar si hay una diferencia entre df muy distintos uno bajo y uno alto, solo con una escucha a cierto nivel de volumen vamos a suponer una escucha con mas 30w donde existen cambios de nivel rápidos, y con mucha dinámica etc...si me pones musica tranquilita....clasica y demás, las diferencias son muy sutiles.

Y ya llega un momento en que si el oído no puede discernir entra en escena la predisposición psico acustica, si vale mas suena mejor....una vez vendí una etapa a válvulas, y el comprador venia con un busca polos y me pregunto cual de las dos bornas del enchufe era la fase, para ponerla en fase con la red, porque si no no sonaba bien, y tenia su equipo todo polarizado........en fin llegados a este punto....habría que crear un post de paridas y chorradas xd.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2014)

Papatero dijo:


> Y ya llega un momento en que si el oído no puede discernir entra en escena la predisposición psico acustica, si vale mas suena mejor....una vez vendí una etapa a válvulas, y el comprador venia con un busca polos y me pregunto cual de las dos bornas del enchufe era la fase, para ponerla en fase con la red, porque si no no sonaba bien, y tenia su equipo todo polarizado........en fin llegados a este punto....habría que crear un post de paridas y chorradas xd.


  
Ya existen esos temas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...o-entra-al-rincon-audiofilo-97288/#post795871


----------

